# REAL WIDE BODY????????



## 3Nissmo's (Sep 9, 2005)

i bought my s13 wit a crushed rear quarter and ive ben lookin 4 a REAL WIDE BODY KIt Not one of those kits that requier 5 gallons of bondo and screw on to the quarter , any ideas??


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Is it a hatch or a coupe? Ive posted this before and ill post it again. Cant go past BN SPORTS Im hoping to get the S14 blister kit for my ride, and modify the front for S15 lights!

Im prety sure these suckers are +100mm each side!!! :thumbup: 



































Oh and those pics dont do that kit justice!!! Its fvkn awesome!


----------



## DrftNBlk (Sep 9, 2005)

that looks pretty tyte but you got any pics without stickers... I hate when people use too much vinyl


----------



## kilty_0 (Aug 21, 2004)

DrftNBlk said:


> that looks pretty tyte but you got any pics without stickers... I hate when people use too much vinyl



you could just put on wider fenders, i can post pictures of mine when i finish the install


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

One word for real wide body kits,

http://www.jacquemond.com/designbyjacquemond.htm

You get what you pay for


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Heres one of an S14, its been modified another 10mm so its +110mm each side!!!


----------



## 1AltimaR (Aug 12, 2005)

Let me just say
:jawdrop:  :crazy: :jawdrop: :woowoo: :thumbup: . Man that S14 is soooooooooo sick. Look at those rims!! The body kit is to viscious.....DROOOOLLLL.
Somone should :givebeer: so we can all :cheers:


----------



## 3Nissmo's (Sep 9, 2005)

i think the BN-sport kit looks a lot better than that RADICAL widebody and would keep my coupe lookin alot cleaner that euro kit. That s14 loks pretty nifty


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

enjuku racing has them. i think rears are 350 and front fenders are 350. they look good too.... www.enjuku-racing.com


----------

